# Bogart 8 months old- Trying out the Treadmill



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Here is a video clip of Bogart's first time on the treadmill he actually did really well. It took about 2 times to get him to stay on it. I am proud of him GO BOGART!!! He is such a good boy Mommy Love's you daddy!!!

Dailymotion - medium - a Animals video

Here are some pics I included in the video but they don't show up as clear in the video.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

On the counter! LOL Hes looking great Tara. Its good to see him... I think there is one other we need some updated pics of


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Yes I will update some of her too!!! )) Thanks Holly!!! He got a boo boo under his eye playing and I had to shave the area under his eye and clean it ... So I put him up on the counter LOL ... It's almost all better.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

He did great on the mill for his first time.I've been wondering how he's been doing.It's great to see some good pics of some real bulldoggs!Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Awe thanks Dixie! I have just been busy haven't had any time to shoot any photo's of them. I will get some up of Ava Dava real soon. He did very well I was actually surprised! That's a bulldog for you so easy to please their owner. I am ordering custom WP harnesses for him and Ava soon. So I will put up some more of the pulling drag weight can't wait to see how they do.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Good job on the treadmill. He looks good


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Excellent; just quit bogartin' and pass that !!! LOL Love the video, great pics as well.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Stan I am going to have to fly out and we are going to have to work some things out  Thanks for the compliments guys. Bogart is a clown LOL


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

YAY Bogart!!!!!! He's super adorable and looking great!! I love the pics with the ball, priceless


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol thank you Tara for this, I totally needed it after my day today, omg how I heart me some Bogart, I lubs him, he said he needs tom come visit his Auntie Tye Tye for the summer


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Awe Tye love you girl head up!!! No worries whatever it is ... Bogart will lick it all better. Thanks Tye Tye you know we are both coming to park our butts right on your couch!! I brining the hugga bunch movie as well!!! Think I am joking??? LMAO!!!!


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

i almost missed this updated post...he's @ 10 months now right? he's 
3 weeks older than my bitch from what i remember. he's got some nice
range to him, I'd love to see him run flat out in an open area,...keep up 
the good work. this summer should be fun for the both of us as puppies
are wayyy over rated. playing with "dogs" supersedes puppy play all day.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Nope he is 8 months old ...  Yeah I wanted to start him off slow because he's still young. I don't want to over do it. But I am sure if I wanted him to run on that treadmill he would. I will work him up little by little. He did good for his first time around though. I was proud of him. Thanks Paddy! I appreciate the feedback on him. I will get some footage of him running in the open field for ya .


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

What a cutie pie!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Patch Thank You! I heart you!! I am going to post some pics up of him stacking so you can give me your professional run down of how he sizes up conformation wise. I of course want to show him with the ADBA.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Theres my little man. You are so handsum!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Great pics! Handsome boy. Love the pic on the counter top LOL!


----------



## IRONHIDE (Mar 2, 2011)

good lookin boy


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

MISSAPBT said:


> Theres my little man. You are so handsum!


Thank You !!! 



Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Great pics! Handsome boy. Love the pic on the counter top LOL!


Yeah that is so funny he fit's perfectly on the counter it's like his little time out area LOL



IRONHIDE said:


> good lookin boy


Thanks Ironhide!!


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

Dang Sadie, Bogart is growing up very nice, I love his ears!! He is super handsome and turning out verrry nice 

I gotta agree with Padlock too, spring and summer time is going to be fun for us, as our pups are going to be growing up. Whit turns 1 yr next month already!


----------

